# Which scroll saw to buy?



## DRM (20 Jan 2015)

I am considering starting scroll saw woodwork as my retirement hobby.

Having read quite a lot on the internet I consider that my needs are reliability, quick and easy blade change, arm tilt, a foot pedal and variable speed. I understand that I will need the scroll saw to be securely mounted to reduce vibration. It appears that I also need some form of dust extraction system.

It is also apparent that buying low spec machines leads to frustration and eventual purchase of higher spec machine.

I have considered a Hegner Multicut 1 Variable Speed. This requires changing to a quick clamp for pierce work. I looked at an Excaliber EX-21 and from the USA videos the green Excaliber provides what I want. Both these machines require a bench, footswitch and dust extraction system.

I recently discovered the Swordfish SW Series of scroll saws which are aimed at schools and colleges. The image of the machine is impressive since the scroll saw sits on top of a dust extraction system and includes knee-operated stop switch. The spec seems to provide what I want. Whilst a brand new machine is more than I am willing to pay – a second unit is within my budget. 

Which of these three will be the best buy for a newbie?


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2015)

I own a Hegner and would recommend them, only downside is the price which IMHO is too high for what it is!
Axminster do a Hegner clone which looks to be a direct Hegner copy but it's much more affordable, I haven't tried one but a few here have so they could advise on them.

Regarding your comment re the hegner quick clamp, you don't just have to use it for pierced cuts you can use it all the time, I never use anything else for the top clamp.

Whatever you buy I would suggest the following are important and I would not buy a saw without them.

1) Simple and quick blade change. If you do lots of internal cuts a slow blade change will put you off and drive you mad!
2) Quick Tension release lever. Even if you can change the blade quickly if it's awkward to adjust the tension after changing that will drive you nuts too!
3) Variable speed. Especially for beginners this will enable you to take it slowly when cutting thin materials or intricate patterns.

Other things I would prefer
4) Induction motor rather than universal (carbon brush motor) They cost more but are much quieter, vibrate less are longer lasting and more reliable.
5) Low vibration. A noisy saw that vibrates is unpleasant to use, bolting down to a sturdy bench helps but a low noise, low vibration saw is a joy to use.
6) Slotted table. Not essential but does make it easier when doing pierced cuts on larger work.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jan 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Plus one, with Scrimpers advice.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## nadnerb (20 Jan 2015)

Welcome to the forum, everything Scrimper said plus stay away from MDF untill you have a top notch dust extractor
Regards
Brendan


----------



## nadnerb (20 Jan 2015)

Welcome to the forum, everything Scrimper said plus stay away from MDF untill you have a top notch dust extractor
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (20 Jan 2015)

I've never seen the Swordfish before, and there was one for sale on this very forum 2 years ago, for £300. Looks like a lot of saw, but I don't like the look of the clamps.


----------



## DRM (20 Jan 2015)

Wow! Thanks for the replies. I must admit I am still struggling to decide. I don't end with a second purchase. I will ponder what has been said.
Watch this space since I will be back


----------



## Claymore (20 Jan 2015)

Welcome to the forum...... you have come to the right place as these guys have years of experience (unlike myself who's a newbie to the game) must say the Hegners do seem popular choice, I have the Axminster clone and love it.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## martinka (20 Jan 2015)

I see you are in the Leeds area. If you aren't too far from WF6 you are welcome to come and look at and try a Hegner.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2015)

I have never heard of Swordfish either but they look like very robust machines, I wonder how much they cost, looks like they are British made?
http://www.rjhfinishing.co.uk/design-te ... croll-saw/


----------



## martinka (21 Jan 2015)

scrimper":3ntn1tdo said:


> I have never heard of Swordfish either but they look like very robust machines, I wonder how much they cost, looks like they are British made?
> http://www.rjhfinishing.co.uk/design-te ... croll-saw/



Looks like they are made not too far from me. In fact very close to where I bought my BB ply last year. Seems they made the saw some years back and discontinued it, and last year began producing an updated version.


----------



## finneyb (21 Jan 2015)

Martin

I bet there is a job there with your name on it - Scrollsaw design consultant 

Brian


----------



## DRM (21 Jan 2015)

It is nice that I can quickly give something back to the forum 
Swordfish - SW series made by RJH Finishing in Heckmondwick: you can email sales at rjhfinishing co uk.
These scrolls are "ideal for schools and colleges" 
Dust extraction mounted £2880 or £2962 dependant on the motor. 
Bench mounted £1635 
Pedestal mounted £1810. 
To a newbie like me the spec seems to provide what I want plus a knee-operoperated stop switch. 
I think there is a 4 week lead time for new machines. 
Ouch - way beyond what I'm willing to pay. However this week I saw two for sale £400 but that is sold and one at £300 and was still available tonight. I've sent an email on the £300, 
The photographs I've seen show a large robust looking machine because it has dust extraction fitted.


----------



## rob39 (21 Jan 2015)

I have the Axminster AWFS18 loving it to bits great piece of kit but buyer beware of the minor niggles. Read the reviews on Axminsters website, currently trying to resolve the clamping bush issues.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-tr ... scroll-saw

Rob


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2015)

A very warm welcome to the Forum,you seem to have read quite a few posts,you have chosen the best hobby to start.I also have a Hegner,the Multicut 1 single speed,the baby of the family.Just ask the questions and I am sure you will receive the answers here. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## jonluv (21 Jan 2015)

Welcome to the Forum-- I hope you find Scrolling an excellent hobby for retirement.

However a word of caution--- I now only do 12 Craft shows a year but at almost every show someone will come up to me saying they bought a scroll saw ( usually a Hegner ) but can't get on with it and it is sitting in the garage unused . 

A couple of these have spent an afternoon in my shed getting the basics and hopefully have started using their saw.

What I am saying is £800 or so spent on saw a can turn into a disappointment--- May be worth trying a £50 spend on EBay just to make sure the Hobby is for you

Hope I'm not being negative


John


----------



## gilljc (21 Jan 2015)

FYI I still have my hegner multicut 1 variable speed fitted with flexi hose and quick clamp for sale.....


----------



## DRM (21 Jan 2015)

I've given up on the Swordfish. 
I like the idea of the Excaliber's moving arm but I am concerned about the reliability of the Excaliber. I like the reliability of the Hegner but I am concerned about having to move the table for every blade change. 
When piercing with the Hegner do I need to lift the table or is it simply undoing the top clamp? 
I have accepted the offer to go an see Martinka's Hegner but today's snow has caused a delay.


----------



## martinka (21 Jan 2015)

DRM":3ge93lwc said:


> I like the reliability of the Hegner but I am concerned about having to move the table for every blade change.
> When piercing with the Hegner do I need to lift the table or is it simply undoing the top clamp?



You don't need to move the table at all, unless you want to do any angled cuts.


----------



## DRM (21 Jan 2015)

Thanks for that Martin - it just shows how little I know.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2015)

DRM":24230ax0 said:


> I've given up on the Swordfish.
> I like the idea of the Excaliber's moving arm but I am concerned about the reliability of the Excaliber. I like the reliability of the Hegner but I am concerned about having to move the table for every blade change.
> When piercing with the Hegner do I need to lift the table or is it simply undoing the top clamp?
> I have accepted the offer to go an see Martinka's Hegner but today's snow has caused a delay.



I can assure you there is no need to worry about blade changing on a Hegner even with pierced cuts, it tales seconds and you can practically do it with your eyes closed!


----------



## DRM (29 Jan 2015)

I thought that I would let you know that I have agreed to buy Gill's Hegner Multicut 1 Variable speed. it will be transported to Settle from where I will collect it. So this newbie nearly has a machine to play with & only the snow can cause a delay.
Now looking forward to setting it up and playing or is the technical term "producing expensive saw dust".
When I've produced something I will try and post a photo on the forum.
Watch this space.


----------



## toesy (30 Jan 2015)

DRM - pm me your a postal address and I will send you FOC a selection of blades for you.


----------



## Davejo (30 Jan 2015)

Good to know you've got yourself sorted out. As I am only doing small work I have a Proxxon DSH 2 Speed which is great for what I'm doing.


----------



## PeteG (30 Jan 2015)

DRM":25blbmam said:


> I thought that I would let you know that I have agreed to buy Gill's Hegner Multicut 1 Variable speed. it will be transported to Settle from where I will collect it. So this newbie nearly has a machine to play with & only the snow can cause a delay.
> Now looking forward to setting it up and playing or is the technical term "producing expensive saw dust".
> When I've produced something I will try and post a photo on the forum.
> Watch this space.




Good luck and happy scrolling  I'm sure you will be well chuffed once you have it


----------



## toesy (6 Feb 2015)

Blades being posted out tomorrow, sorry have not been well this week DRM


----------



## DRM (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks toesy - the saw blades received today.
Use of blades and cutting delayed whilst dust collection system installed. I know what I want. I have had one of the adaptors supplied with the cyclone dust collector modified by the addition of wooden bush that in turn accepts a length of 32mm pipe. I need to puschase a few bits and pieces and then I can install the system.
I just hope that I do not damage the saw thro ignorance - but Gill has supplied setting up instructions.


----------



## toesy (9 Feb 2015)

DRM":26u33908 said:


> I just hope that I do not damage the saw thro ignorance - but Gill has supplied setting up instructions.



I have had blades snap, with a loud bang, and now for the past 6mths use my saw every day (weekends included) 12 hrs a do and my say is already 12 years old. All I can recommend is drop some oil at the bearing points. Machine grease tubes from eBay or Screwfix is a great choice, but I prefer to try and wash away any grit with WD40. And then use the machine grease around the outside.

Maybe Ive had a few tonight and my reasons are that the Grease is to act as a barrier to keep dust etc out, where as the WD40 really does the bearing its much needed oiling.

Glad the blades arrived., and hope you benefit.


----------



## scrimper (9 Feb 2015)

toesy":1p6z4yp0 said:


> where as the WD40 really does the bearing its much needed oiling.



I don't want to be a killjoy but I have to say that although WD40 is an excellent and very useful product the one thing that it is not very good at is lubrication! The clue is in the name of the product, the WD part stands for Water Dispersal which is essentially what it does best, for proper lubrication you are better off with 3 in 1 oil or similar.

I would never use it to lubricate my scroll saw or any other item that needed oiling to be honest!


----------



## ChrisR (9 Feb 2015)

scrimper":105tkl3k said:


> toesy":105tkl3k said:
> 
> 
> > where as the WD40 really does the bearing its much needed oiling.
> ...



Plus one. :shock: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## gilljc (9 Feb 2015)

Would only recommend oil for lubrication, grease attracts dust and holds it in a big sticky mess...


----------



## DRM (9 Feb 2015)

Well at last I am up and running. Dust extraction installed, first blade fitted and generated some expensive saw dust.
I need to go the local wood yard to try and scrounge some off cuts whilst I carry out some trials. I intend copying the learner exercises in the two books I have.
I'll try to remember to post photos of my first real efforts.


----------

